# MenagerieMama ~ The Menagerie Farm



## MenagerieMama (Nov 21, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I am in NY, Oneida County.  We are in zone 5 and it snows 6 to 7 months out of the year here. I loathe the winter. 

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Currently we have 4 humans in our family.  My husband, 1 DS, 1 DD and me.

3.    How would you define your farm?
We are homesteading fools.  Cramming everything we possibly can on less than 1 acre.  

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Spare time...I don't understand the meaning of this word!  

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
We have only built a large chicken coop, alpaca shed, duck shed, and now working on a goat house. 

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
I wish.  If a screw, nail, superglue, or ducktape won't hold it together, I'd need to hire a professional! 

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
Life inspired me.  Once I had my own children, I viewed the world in a completely different manner.  I've always loved critters and easily bonded with most, even as a toddler, but the way I grew up, moving around year after year, I knew I wanted to provide my kids something I never had...security, a garden for flowers and produce, and a menagerie of animals. :bun 

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
This is a hobby that we'd love to develop into an occupation.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Plants and chickens are my thing.  I need to learn mostly about the other farm critters and how to keep them happy and healthy, and the eventual pursuit of utilizing what they have to offer, whether it be fiber/fleece/milk/looks or education. 

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I don't want to paint myself in a corner.  Really, right now I am a kid in the candy store and want to try a bite of everything. 

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Definitely!  We acknowledge the irresponsibility of commercial farming, and have made a plan to grow almost everything ourselves, and to buy local from those with the same intentions and practices.

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
I find myself in la la land.  I am a dreamer in every way.  I'm always thinking of how to improve my life, my kids lives, the farm, the house, the school, the community...my KITCHEN!!!

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I can drive all sorts of tractor equipment.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I am getting my feet wet in the crafting world.  I have always been artistic, but am finding I love making practical things too.  One of our biggest goals is to teach where we can, and all the while be open to learning where we can.  

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
We are zoned agricultural/commercial.  As long as our critters are happy and healthy, we can have just about anything.  Right now we have 2 Huacaya alpacas, 1 pot belly pig, 60 +/- chickens, 13 ducks, 2 Sebastopol geese, 1 Holland Lop bunny, 3 mixed dogs (2 Bichon/Yorkies, 1 Jack Russel/Pug/Yorkie), 2 rescued barn cats, 2 parakeets.  Soon we will be adding 3 goats and 1 mini horse to the menagerie.  

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
With skill?  Not likely.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to garden!  We created a 150+ feet of stonewall flower gardens a year and a half ago, have eleventy billion raised veggie beds, utilize two humongous garden plots at DH's Aunts house for growing veggies and sunflowers, we planted dozens and dozens of fruit bearing trees, bushes and vines.  You name it we grow it!

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Explosives???  That's an option??? 

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
We own 2/3 of an acre, and are looking to purchase a farm.  We live just a hair outside the village, on a main road, so we get LOTS of rubber neckers passing by (along with some unwanted visitors thinking we run a free petting zoo!  )  Our area is definitely rural.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
It all depends...I am a novice to goats and mini horses, and the eventual cow we will be getting.  I've got the poultry thing down! 

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Education and interest.  We don't have a specialty per se, but like to claim a tiny corner on the alpaca fiber, goat soap and goat cheese market. 

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
Homesteading 101. I would major in animal science and horticulture.

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Dabble in furniture repurposing/refinishing.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Not currently.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
New Zealand. 

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
I wish.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Super hero...the ability to slap common sense into stoopid people. Or would that be the villain?  It is violence after all. :/ 

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Not really.  Most friends I've had my entire life don't understand my infatuation and pursuit of farming/homesteading.  My family thinks this endeavor is just nuts.  Not one of my 4 siblings (all older than me) even has a dog or cat.  Why raise chickens when we can get eggs at the store? Some people just don't get it.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I don't like cooking nearly as much as I like baking.  Whole and natural foods are always the best way to go.  I have yet to consume raw milk.  Farm fresh eggs...we get those daily. 

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
I'll have to come back to this...there are a bazillion to choose from.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
Sometimes.  DH likes to hunt for deer, though he doesn't take the time to get out and do it.  We harvest wild grapes, elderberries, blackberries, etc where we can. 

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
I am an avid reader...once I have an interest, I dive in whole heartedly to learn what I can.  Then I pass all projects over to DH!   Reading and delegating duties...those are skills, right?

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
We are learning to can and preserve our goods.  Mostly we just freeze everything.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
Not currently.  We would love to do rain water collections and gray water management, on top of adding wind and solar power.  Our homestead is wind blasted...it makes sense to incorporate a way to harness that readily available energy.

35    What is on your to do list?
It might be shorter to put what is NOT on my to do list!  We are working on goat pen/shed, a place to put the mini horse, putting the rest of our property fence up, rerouting the driveway, taking down a few trees, building more raised beds, transplanting several plants...ugh...the list is overwhelming. 

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
I think it would take a little more creativity on our part to do this...but it is an eventual goal.

37.   In what do you trust?
Humanity.  Friendship.  Hard work yields the most rewards.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Always. 

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Well, we can never just take a vacation on a whim.  Someone has to look after the animals.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to journaling!

I look forward to hearing more about you!


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

I certainly know all about that To Do list being overwhelming...it's one of those things that never goes away  



> Super hero...the ability to slap common sense into stoopid people.


I so want that ability too!  


Welcome to journaling, I'm looking forward to reading about you and your farm.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah!  You started a journal!  I look forward to keeping up with all your homesteading activities.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 21, 2011)

Tonight we were supposed to go and pick up a mini colt from a lady that can't afford him due to a nasty divorce.  The colt has no shelter, no companion, and is not getting the attention he needs. We had everything all set except for an address and were figuring a time to meet tonight after 4pm.  I rescheduled my entire evening, missed out on making a sale for our firewood, scheduled the use of a friend's trailer (should the horse not fit in our van), and DH cancelled a committee meeting he was supposed to attend.  The lady never called, texted or emailed me.  I sent an additional email out, and still nothing.  I'm not impressed, and I've disappointed my kids because I told them of our plans to pick up a mini horse tonight.  I feel the mini colt may just be a pawn in the divorce.   Poor little guy.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 21, 2011)

Chandra...I just sold 2 ducks today!  I'm dwindling little by little! :bun


----------



## daisychick (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats on the duck sale.   I am not missing mine at all, I am happy I got rid of them and made room for other things.   

That really stinks about the lady with the mini horse.   I hope she calls or you find another one.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations on joining the "Journal" crowd.  Enjoyed learning a bit about you and look forward to reading more of your Life on the Menagerie Farm.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving MenagerieMama


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving MenagerieMama


Thank you!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and thank you all for such a warm welcome!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy THANKSGIVING !!!


----------



## daisychick (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 27, 2011)

Thing 1 and Thing 2 are finally HOME!  Woot!  They are currently getting acquainted with the alpacas.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2011)

welcome to the crazy world of being owned by goats.  
The best way to be in MHO.
looking forward to reading your journal


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> welcome to the crazy world of being owned by goats.
> The best way to be in MHO.
> looking forward to reading your journal


 me too


----------



## daisychick (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah!  You are a goat owner.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your New Goats! Love the names.   Wishing you success in your first venture into the Goat World.  

K


----------



## daisychick (Nov 28, 2011)

Dying to know how the Things are settling in???  And do you have new names for them?


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute.  Congratulations on bringing home your new goats!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Dying to know how the Things are settling in???  And do you have new names for them?


I think I failed to mention they were raised by their moms with little human attention.  They are a bit on the wild side.  However, I've managed to get them to eat from my hand (clementine peels), and the gray one even licked me! I was stoked!  I call this progress!  

The gray one has been dubbed "Ramona" and my 8 year old daughter named the brown one "Betty".  

I need to find other "treats" to bring the girls.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine will just about stampede over the top of me just for a bite of their Noble Goat grain, so I don't give them any treats other than leaves.  I am sure that yours will come around to hand feeding and soon they will be your best buddies.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Mine will just about stampede over the top of me just for a bite of their Noble Goat grain, so I don't give them any treats other than leaves.  I am sure that yours will come around to hand feeding and soon they will be your best buddies.


I completely forgot about the LEAVES!!!  I'll see if this works!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

treats, cranberries, raisins, nuts, pumpkins,pears, apples, they like sweet,
 molasses cookies , good thing too if you have to give meds,
my ND were the same way constant talking spending time and yummy treats, scratches and rubs when you give treats, most like their backs and necks scratched the only one I can't touch in my herd is my ND buck. but he will eat out of my hand.
good luck


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> treats, cranberries, raisins, nuts, pumpkins,pears, apples, they like sweet,
> molasses cookies , good thing too if you have to give meds,
> my ND were the same way constant talking spending time and yummy treats, scratches and rubs when you give treats, most like their backs and necks scratched the only one I can't touch in my herd is my ND buck. but he will eat out of my hand.
> good luck


Thank you!  All great treats I will try out on them!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave the goats dried leaves today!    Chandra, you were right, they loved them. Ramona (the gray one) will eat out of my hand and I can give her a brief rub.  Betty (the brown one) is going to take a lot of work.  She is not nearly as interested in human attention. :/

I had a discussion with a friend of mine...I told her the goats loved the clementine peels, and that I couldn't wait to see how they like banana peels.  She said her vet told her it was a BIG NO NO to give the goats fruit, as it will give them bloat. I told her it is not the fruit, but the peels.  Does anyone have some say on this?


----------



## daisychick (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad they loved their "leaf chips".    As far as fruit goes I have no idea.  I haven't given mine anything other than hay, a little grain, and leaves for now.  I do know that too much of anything new can upset their system and give them bloat, but as far as a little treat of something I am clueless at this time.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I know you need to be careful if the leaves are not good for them , but other wise .. LEAF CHIPS FOR YOUR GOATS !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't given my goats banana peels but they do like bananas, apples, pears I have a pear tree in my yard and that is the first place they go to snack.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I will be picking up our 3rd and "final" goat tomorrow morning.  We are hoping she had a successful breeding, so we can have her in milk this spring/summer.    I want to make cheeses and soaps!!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah for goat #3!   I can't wait to make soap and cheese either........the waiting is killing me!       I have 1 more month to wait until I can breed mine and then I have the dreaded 5 month wait after that for babies..........OH MY!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 2, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Yeah for goat #3!   I can't wait to make soap and cheese either........the waiting is killing me!       I have 1 more month to wait until I can breed mine and then I have the dreaded 5 month wait after that for babies..........OH MY!


What is the one month you are waiting for again?  I'm hoping this girl has been bred.  I think the waiting to find out if she is pregnant is just as tough.  I need to figure out how soon I will be able to tell.  I am a newbie to the extreme.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for any month that my girls are old enough to be bred.      I don't really have a specific month yet.   

Did you get your other doe??


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 6, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for any month that my girls are old enough to be bred.      I don't really have a specific month yet.
> 
> Did you get your other doe??


Yes!  We got the 3rd and final doe last Saturday.  She is hilarious.  And FAT!   The little girls we have are 7 months old...I need to read up on when we can safely breed them.  Would love to establish a milking production...been reading up if we can justify having a housecow here.  Maybe the better wording would be, I wonder if we have the space to accomodate one house cow?  I want some butta'!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to my long distance friend.


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## daisychick (Jan 7, 2012)

Stopping by to check in.    How are the goats doing???


----------



## MenagerieMama (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy New Year!!!

The goats are a PITA!!!  Ha ha!  The big girl, Waffle, is a love...and wants to be scratched and adored.  I'm still working on the other 2.  Ramona is curious about me, but will only allow short spurts of affection, and Betty avoids everyone at all cost!  She is like a wild deer...super flighty!  I can't tell if Waffle is pregnant or not.  She was exposed to the buck almost 2 months ago...I see no significant changes.   

Have you bred your girls yet?  I am curious when the best time would be to breed the 2 younger ones.  I have not seen any sign of estrous.  If Waffle is not pregnant, it would be convenient to borrow a buck for all of them at one time.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi!  

I know a lot of people try to plan for cold weather births, so the cocci count is down, so the kids have a lower chance of getting it when they are young.    Since I only have 2 does, I am not to worried about when they kid because I can keep things clean and will do a cocci prevention treatment with them.  I put the buck in with my girls this week so "if" they get bred that would mean I will have babies somewhere around June-ish.   You could breed them for late fall babies if you are worried about cocci, or you could breed them anytime you want.   

I have a new plan for goats around here.   I want to start a Kinder goat herd.     I have reservations on 2 unborn doelings that are registered Kinders.   The momma is due April 1 and I am so excited!!  I hope she has girls!   I want to have a small group of them and then I can have a few to milk and I can keep wethers for meat.    So excited!!!!!   I will keep my nubian girls and hopefully breed them the next time to a pygmy buck and then I will have more Kinders.   YEAH!    

Glad to hear your goats are doing good.   I have heard it takes a while to tell for sure if your does are preggers.   Give her time she may start showing more signs of it as she progresses.   You could always get a preg. blood test so you know for sure.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow!  My laptop has been at the computer doctor for the past 2 months and we JUST got it back last night.  I have been walking through a fog not being able to get on here.  Hope everyone is well.

We have added a Southdown Babydoll sheep to the farm.  Not sure if she will be staying as she is very flighty...to the point of being wild!  

We hatched 2 Sebastopol geese yesterday (one boy, one girl) and have hatched a bazillion Saxony ducks!  I love the Saxony breed!

Also, this Saturday we get to pick up our alpaca fleece from the mill (about 1/2 of it).  We dropped it off in August and have been anxiously waiting to have it back to play with!

We sold Waffle (the Nigerian dwarf goat) a few weeks ago.  She was supposed to be pregnant when we got her, in hopes we would have a jumpstart on our milking/making cheeses and soaps dreams.  She was not.  So we kept the 2 Mini Nubians who are funnier than all get out this spring.  They have the zoomies like I have never seen before and are springing and flipping off of trees, sheds, tubs anything they can jump onto/off of they will.  They even dart under the alpacas legs before the boys have a chance to react.  

Spring is in the air!  I love this time of year!


----------



## elevan (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome back!

Ah...goat zoomies!  So much fun to watch!  

I'm not familiar with the Saxony breed of duck.  What is it that you like so much about them?


----------



## MenagerieMama (Mar 30, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Welcome back!
> 
> Ah...goat zoomies!  So much fun to watch!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Saxony breed of duck.  What is it that you like so much about them?


The Saxony is a big, heavy breed.  Their meat is gourmet quality, the hens can lay up to 260 jumbo eggs each per year.  They are on the ALBC critical watch list.  Plus, they are just SO beautiful and friendly.  Check out pics on the Holderread's website...(also where I purchased my ducks from).

http://holderreadfarm.com/photogallery/saxony_page/saxony_page.htm


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 1, 2012)

great to hear from you again


----------

